# Atison's Betta SPA



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

has anyone tried this product before? and if yes does it work?..
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3974+15464&pcatid=15464


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

It one of those things either you like it or you dont.I know breeders that dont have one tank without it and other that just hate it.one thing I can tell you is that I had a problem with a male blowing a nest,hard water I used it and it work pretty good.Are you looking to breed or????


----------



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah im getting back into breeding bettas, and i found this product, and was just thinking if it works or not...and they said that its good for the bettas health too so i guess thats a bonus


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Theres a cheaper way of doing this,but it do have to do some work.You can find info Here.I just got some new platnuims very nice fish.The male has some grizzle color but other then that am pretty happy.I havnt really had the tme to look at them much but as far as I can tell the caudal anal and dorsal all look up to par.I got my stock from the guy how posted that.


----------



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

kool thx for the site and the feedbacks shade, yeah his set up is really nice, hopefully i can achieve that someday


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

yes puts my closet setup to shame


----------

